# I just couldn't resist......



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

"you can have her / him if you can take over payments" 

yes a pic would have helped LOL


----------

